# Turn signal not working - hazards neither!



## desorm (Jun 22, 2004)

This past weekend all of a sudden the turn signals have stopped working. The hazards don't either. Everything else works.

-Checked all fuses, under hood and in cab, all are fine.
-keyless entry lock operation makes all signals flash (so bulbs and wiring to lights is fine)
-noticed that the harzard switch seems to affect the ability to use the turn signals, i.e. I remove the switch and no longer hear the "click" when I turn on a signal), but I put it back and there is an audible "click" when I switch a signal on, but not the usual repetitive "ticking" that goes with the signal.

So my intuitive guess is that the hazard signal/switch is defective and causing the signals not to work? But I don't have a wiring diagram and it's only my guess.

Thanks for any help!
Marc.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

yah, if its not the fuses, id say your right about the hazard switch. i forgot to plug it back in when installing a cd deck, and noticed i had no turn signals. i also broke the clips that hold it in the bezel around the a/c when installing my radio, and i think it cost me $15 er so from the dealer. or if ya got a junkyard around, you could get a replacement for a few bucks. 

but yah, i think you hit the problem on the head with the hazard switch.


----------

